# ADA Nano-CO2 Kit for ~6 gal Nano-tank



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

I am setting up the ADA nano-CO2 Kit thanks to a great sale price.

This tank (and its occupants) has not had any CO2 injection prior. So my question now is... 
*What do others find (or think) is a good "___bubbles per ___seconds" count to start off with for this size tank? * I don't want to waste all the CO2 prematurely since the CO2 cylinders are so small and pricey.

I know I am going to adjust it depending upon it's affect on the pH/KH (and my fishes' gasping/shrimp dieing), but to start-off, what have you guys, that are using the ADA kit, set your bubble count up for? ...how many bubbles per how many seconds?

I've seen 2-3 bps (I think it was :noidea: ) is common for a 55 gal. But what about for a 6 gal nano-tank?

TIA,


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been using the ADA nano CO2 since February. Right now I am running at a rate of 1 bubble every 3 seconds. I was running it faster for the first month or so, before but this seem about the right rate for my Nano tank. (10g, 52w) I also added a solenoid to my unit. 
So for me, I started the ADA CO2 bottle on 2/12/06 and the same bottle is still going strong today. Steven at Aqua forest had mentioned to me that the scent gets stronger as the bottle is almost empty. I figure I am near the end as the scent has been real strong for about a week or so. During the first few weeks I had the unit, and before I hooked up the solenoid. I had wasted a Lot of CO2 adjusting things and general messing around with the system during the first few weeks. With all this the bottle has still lasted 4 months (and counting). The next bottle will certainly last even longer. 
Here is a shot of how I have the diffusor set up. Having the filter outflow go right over it really gets those micro bubbles all over the tank. This was before I added the Solenoid.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

That is the coolest CO2 nano set up I have ever seen. Mind if I ask where you got it and how much? I have a nano I am thinking about adding CO2 to, currently it just gets excel.. Thanks, Darrell


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

By the way, great forum name....


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

dstephens said:


> That is the coolest CO2 nano set up I have ever seen. Mind if I ask where you got it and how much? I have a nano I am thinking about adding CO2 to, currently it just gets excel.. Thanks, Darrell


I think "Zezmo" and I got ours at the same place: AF or Aqua Forrest, in San Francisco. I got mine for about $200 (sale price). I can't speak for "Z". I believe ADG (Jeff Senske) has said that they are looking into/maybe going to be getting and selling them too.

There is another alternative that Jeffrey Magni (another sfbaaps-er) has assembled together for about the same price, maybe a bit less. If he's a member here, I think he'll do a much better job posting its particulars.

Finally, I understand that Hydor is / maybe coming out with a nano-CO2 kit in the next year. I don't have details. Does any one?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

I have one being built by Jeff as we speak, it is pricey, but looks good (plan to use the 88g disposable paintball cartiges) and hangs on the tank. using it for ph control on a CRS tank more than for plants so it should last a very long time even with the small cartriges which any boxmart carriers for 10 bucks a 2 pack or so.


----------

